
Ask HN: How would you feel about Edge based on Firefox (instead of Chromium)? - throwawavy
ie. If Microsoft had chosen to use Firefox instead of Chromium as Edge&#x27;s base.
======
happymellon
Not sure. The main problem with Edge for myself was the mono-OS availability.

If Edge was available on more than just Windows I may have tested it more
thorough. Basing itself on another browser, but remaining on just Windows
won't help me ignore it.

------
Nomentatus
Given the patent grants of the Firefox (MPL) license, I would feel Microsoft
had lost their marbles.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/MPL/2.0/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/MPL/2.0/)

~~~
llampx
What exactly does that imply, in layman terms?

~~~
Nomentatus
IINAL. At the extreme (courts haven't ruled on cases): Contribute code as
Microsoft would obviously have to do and anyone can use any Microsoft patents
(hardware and software) without paying for them, as long as they employed
Firefox to do that - and it's awfully flexible software.

------
CM30
Same as with Chrome. Same issue with a two browser engine culture.

------
echeese
I would have preferred that they open sourced EdgeHTML

